

New Grad Blueprint: A Free 8-Week Course for New Grads to Land Their Dream Job - ItsMattyG
http://www.newgradblueprint.com

======
Kneedler
When I registered to take a look I received my username + password by email in
plain text. :(

~~~
ItsMattyG
That's a Wordpress plugin I have to make registration easier... Not secure
enough?

~~~
Kneedler
Not secure at all.

~~~
ItsMattyG
Hmmm, would a better way to do frictionless registration be to sign them in,
then send them an email with a link to set their password?

~~~
Kneedler
Any method that does not store passwords in plain text would be better.

I'm not sure what sort of modifications you have made to wordpress, but I can
tell you that the default registration system hashes the passwords to store
them securely. If you use that default system to generate the passwords, I
would think that is safe.

